# Wilkes-barre plane makers



## Repliconics

*Wilkes-Barre plane makers*

I thought I'd start this thread to try and gather as much information as possible,
about Jacob Siegley, Ewdin Hahn and the Keystone Tool Works.
John Rumpf wrote an excellent book on the subject back in 2007, but since then more of the planes made in Wilkes-Barre have come to light.
But still very little is known about them.
Hopefully we can start to address that here.

Just to get the ball rolling, I collect Siegley and Hahn planes.
With the Siegley number 2 adjustable being my favourite, thats because in the 20 years or so that Jacob Siegley produced the #2.
He made changes to it both small and large ending up with a huge number of variations on the same plane. 
Which is how I try to explain having over 20 of them.









I'll keep adding to the tread but if you have any information about
them it would be great to hear.
Thanks Trevor.


----------



## BZawat

That's an impressive collection!! Thanks for the pics. If I get some time this weekend I'm going to go poke around Parrish St and see if the building that housed Keystone Tool Works' foundry still stands, likewise the building that housed Hahn's manufacturing/assembling facilities. I'll post pics if there's pics worth taking.


----------



## Repliconics

Thanks mate,
That would be great I'd like to know if there's anything still standing.
Glade you the like #2's, another arrived today, and ones still on the way.
I think that makes about 25 of them I've got.
Siegley's obsession with modifying the Number 2 Adjustable, was probably only just ahead of my obsession with collecting them.
Thanks again.


----------



## BZawat

Well, I never made it out to snoop around last weekend. Too much going on. I did pick up a Siegley No 12 though. It has a Hahn iron, and the frog was broken & repaired. It's not in great shape but the price was right. Not a lot of original Siegleys floating around out there....























I'll put up some more pics tomorrow.


----------



## Repliconics

Nice one.
You don't see the No. 12 Jointer to often, and that one looks pretty early.
Your right about not to many original Siegley's out there!
I think most collector's don't realise that if the plane has Siegley boldly cast on it behind the handle.
It's not a Wilkes-Barre plane at all!
There New Britain Connecticut planes made by Stanely under the name of the Siegley Tool Company.
I don't know about you but I'd say well over 90% of the planes attributed to Siegley were made by Stanley.


----------



## Repliconics

This is my No.3 Siegley Smooth Plane.
It's the smallest bench plane that Siegley made 9 5/8" by 2".
I'm totally biased but you'd have to go along way to find a more beautiful looking plane.





























Single Iron and Adjustable Throat and work's a treat!
Jacob Siegley BRILLIANT!


----------



## BZawat

Wow that's GORGEOUS. Immaculate plane! Did you & Doc Brown travel back in time to 1899 and buy that brand new, or what??


----------



## gideon

I have a nice seigley knuckle cap, adjustable throat plane which I think was made by stanley.

The planes you guys have are true beauties. So elegant.


----------



## Repliconics

BZawat said:


> Wow that's GORGEOUS. Immaculate plane! Did you & Doc Brown travel back in time to 1899 and buy that brand new, or what??


Thanks.
Aint she sweet!
This ones just about my favourite plane, and it get's used most every day.


----------



## tc65

I've got to admit, that is one of the best looking planes I've seen.

Is the engraving on the tote a standard on Siegley planes or is it specific to certain planes/models?


----------



## Repliconics

trc65 said:


> I've got to admit, that is one of the best looking planes I've seen.
> 
> Is the engraving on the tote a standard on Siegley planes or is it specific to certain planes/models?


 
The gun stock checkered pattern on the Siegley bench planes was introduced with the type 3 in around 1893-94.
It appears on all of Siegley's bench planes after that.

Edwin Hahn also used the pattern on his planes, which he was making in Wilkes-Barre from 1901 until the mid 20's.
After Siegley had sold his business to Stanley, and it became know as The Siegley Tool Company.

Stanley also used the pattern on their planes, adding to the confusion as to what was or wasn't a Siegley.

Glad you like the plane mate.


----------



## adot45

Wow, that is a beautiful plane, thanks for the thread. Looking forward to learning about this company. :thumbsup:


----------



## gideon

Well, I'm trying to secure a really nice condition 8. Its like the 5 but with the adjustable throat. Looks like I'm gonna have to pay a chunk for it....


----------



## timetestedtools

here is my #5 and 6


----------



## Repliconics

Their two really nice planes mate.
Both are of the Stanley verity made by the Siegley Tool Company of
New Britain Connecticut.

If you dont mind me asking, do you consider them to be Siegley or Stanley planes?

I'm really interested to find out what people's view is as to what is a Siegley.

Thanks.


----------



## timetestedtools

Well, no matter were they were made or who made them they are Siegley design. I consider them a Siegley. What I'm having a tough time determining is how to tell the difference between the last Siegley made and the first Stanley made planes.


----------



## Repliconics

Thanks for the quick reply.

The best way to tell the difference is the cap iron.
If it has a checkered diamond pattern it's a Stanley version.

Also Siegley never put his name on any of his planes, except for the
number two adjustable which had a small logo with the patent date on it.

Jacob Siegley never made transitional planes, or a bench plane with a lever cap.

There is no doubt that your planes are the Siegley design, and I dont wont to take anything away from them.

I just think it would be helpful to collector's if the difference between the two was better known.


----------



## timetestedtools

Repliconics said:


> There is no doubt that your planes are the Siegley design, and I dont wont to take anything away from them.
> 
> I just think it would be helpful to collector's if the difference between the two was better known.


thanks for the information and I totally agree. I've been researching for the answer that I now have and will document it with my collection albeit very small.

in the same vein we often call the bench planes made by Stanley "Bailey planes". As a collector, I know the difference, but as a user I never did.


----------



## Repliconics

timetestedtools said:


> In the same vein we often call the bench planes made by Stanley "Bailey planes".


Thanks Don.
That's it in a nut shell!
Stanley bought the rights to Bailey's Patents.
When they started to produce their range of "Bailey Patent Planes", 
what they were really doing was making a legal copy of either part or all of Bailey's work.

And I've got no quarrel with that, but it's still a copy.
Bailey planes were made by Bailey himself and his company.
Both are part of the history of the man and his planes.
But only one is the real deal.

I see Jacob Siegley very much the same way, there is no doubt that the planes made 
by Stanley are part of Siegley's history.
But it's also true that the majority of the planes sold by Stanley under the name Siegley, 
were types that he himself never produced.

To this point there is very little really known but Jacob Siegley and his work.

But hopefully over time that will start to change.
Cheers
Trevor.


----------



## BZawat

Here's a few more. These are Stanley made, a No 5 & a 5 1/2. 

Here's the 5




















And the 5 1/2





















If I've got it right, the 5 1/2 is from Stanley's first run of Siegley planes. It has a patent date embossed in the cap iron thumbscrew, and has the same knurling that Siegley used. The 5's thumbscrew is plain.


----------



## Repliconics

Here's a couple of Edwin Hahn planes.
Hahn maked planes in Wilkes-Barre from around 1901.
He bought a lot of the remainning inventory after Jacob Siegley sold his businuss to Stanley.

Hahn planes are all most identical to Siegley's, the main difference being that Hahn couldn't use the adjustment screws in the cap.
That feature was covered by Siegley's patent which now belonged to Stanley.









These two are a No.14 Jointer and a No.6 Jack plane.
The No.14 is 23 3/4" long with a 2 1/2" blade.
The No. 6 is 14 13/16" long with a 2 1/16" blade.

Both are early models and as such the screw's that hold the handles and front knob's in place, are made from modified nails.
A feature that can be found in both late Siegley and early Hahn bench planes.


----------



## BZawat

Here's an interesting one. Haven't begun a restore on this one yet (and who knows when I'll actually have time to) but here it is in all its rusty beauty. It looks to me to be a late Siegley. Unfortunately the correct iron was not with the plane. Somebody had jammed the cap and iron from a Stanley made STS into it, then wedged the original cap over it all. Anyway, the interesting thing about this is that the pin on the lateral adjustment lever is located on the right, whereas every other one that I have ever seen is on the left side along with the slot in the iron. Here are some pics































And of course, someone on down the line somewhere decided that the tote would look better with this awful red paint on it.












Any thoughts on the lateral adjustment pin anomaly?


----------



## timetestedtools

Interesting. And unfortunately its going to make finding an iron even more difficult. A typical siegley iron will have the slot on the wrong side!!


----------



## Repliconics

Very Kool!

The number on the toe makes it a type 12 Siegley.
But that lateral adjuster is weird!
Can you take a couple more photos please.
One of the tote mount, and some of the lateral adjuster full length front and back.
All so one of the frog without the adjuster in place.
It's all a bit interesting at the moment!


----------



## BZawat

I will take some more pics when I get to the shop in the AM. Have you ever seen a Siegley iron with the slot on the right-hand side?


----------



## Repliconics

BZawat said:


> Have you ever seen a Siegley iron with the slot on the right-hand side?


Short answer no!
There are a couple of possibilities that's why I'd love to see some more photo's.
But if it is what it appears to be?
You've got another version that's not listed!
Kool hey!
Like I said there's so much not known about the Wilkes-Barre plane makes.
Really looking forward to seeing the pic's.
Cheers.


----------



## BZawat

Repliconics said:


> Very Kool!
> 
> The number on the toe makes it a type 12 Siegley.
> But that lateral adjuster is weird!
> Can you take a couple more photos please.
> One of the tote mount, and some of the lateral adjuster full length front and back.
> All so one of the frog without the adjuster in place.
> It's all a bit interesting at the moment!



Here ya go!


----------



## Repliconics

Well there you go you've got a live one!
Every thing about it say's Siegley type 12, except the lever which is reversed.

That's got to be the world's only left-handed Siegley!
As I said there is so little known about Siegley, and it looks like you have another case in point.

You'll probably have to make a blade for it, I don't think I'll ever find one.

Well done mate.


----------



## timetestedtools

I wonder if a Seigley iron could be turned upside down? If you're going to use it, it would have to be reground, but who knows, maybe it was a bevel up


----------



## Repliconics

If you turn a Siegley blade upside down, you'd have to fill and blend the slots for the blade adjuster.
Then recut them on the other side.
That could work!









Or maybe leave the blade the right way up and fill the slot for the lateral adjuster and recut it on the other side.
Either way you'll end up with the shiniest Siegley blade ever!


----------



## timetestedtools

I didn't think of the grooves on the back.


----------



## BZawat

Wow that's pretty wild! Thanks for your input, fellas. I think I may try to write to the author of the latest type study done on Siegley & Hahn and see if he knows anything about a reversed adjuster pin. Maybe it was a prototype for the lateral adjustment design? The pin looks to be rather crudely fastened to the lat adj plate. 

The better question is where in the hell am I going to find an original iron for this thing??? Haha


----------



## Repliconics

I got a really nice #6 the other day, and going by the book it should be a type 7.
But it has a redesigned upper body on it.
The corrugation's are fewer and they don't pass the handle, or run all the way to the throat plate at the front. 





























It need's some work but like all of the Jacob Siegley planes it looks like it should work well.









That's the thing about Siegley planes, great to use but at the same time even better to collect.
As there is still little known about them.


----------



## gideon

well, I have two really excellent examples on the way - an 8 and a 10. 

can't wait to get them. I'm likely not going to use them except for fun once in a blue moon. I kind of think they're more collectible at this point.


----------



## aztoolman

In all of my time picking I haven't found one of these Siegley planes. Now that I have seen all of these pictures, I have to find one! The lever caps are very cool.


----------



## timetestedtools

aztoolman said:


> In all of my time picking I haven't found one of these Siegley planes. Now that I have seen all of these pictures, I have to find one! The lever caps are very cool.


I was the same, then last summer I found 2 in a short time spam. Now I am looking for more!!

Funny thing the same thing happened with Gage planes. I had never found one, then last summer I found 2 in one day, but from different vendors. I now have 3.


----------



## gideon

I got my 8 and 10... Beautiful planes. Truly. I was surprised at how heavy the chip breakers are. Such elegant design. I wonder how these were priced compared to Stanleys (these two are pre-stanley purchase).


----------



## timetestedtools

gideon said:


> I got my 8 and 10... Beautiful planes. Truly. I was surprised at how heavy the chip breakers are. Such elegant design. I wonder how these were priced compared to Stanleys (these two are pre-stanley purchase).


Very Nice indeed!!


----------



## gideon

These two are type 5's. I bought them from the guy who actually wrote the book on these. Apparently, the two I bought from him were photographed in the book. Kind of cool. 

Here he is on eBay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Planemakers-of-WilkesBarre-Pa-Siegley-Hahn-Keystone-Tool-Works/321269398239?_trksid=p2047675.m1985&_trkparms=aid%3D444000%26algo%3DSOI.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D13%26meid%3D3331495660539855172%26pid%3D100012%26prg%3D1014%26rk%3D4%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D321253199251%26


----------



## BZawat

Wow man those are absolutely beautiful! It looks as though those irons have only been sharpened maybe a handful of times, they're like full-length!
I love the design of those planes. The throat adjustment mechanism is awesome, isn't it?


----------



## gideon

BZawat said:


> Wow man those are absolutely beautiful! It looks as though those irons have only been sharpened maybe a handful of times, they're like full-length!
> I love the design of those planes. The throat adjustment mechanism is awesome, isn't it?


Yeah, irons are what appear to be full length on both.


----------



## gideon

I paid $85 for the 8 and $120 for the 10. I usually don't spend like that but I wanted these and I think I got about the best one could get.


----------



## timetestedtools

here is my first Edward Hahn. Restoration to come.


----------



## acowboy

Sweet..!

Looking forward to the restore..:thumbsup:


----------



## cms1983

Hey Trevor how are you? I haven't had much luck with finding Wilkes barre PA made planes lately, just the one. I hope soon I can get one of their plow planes. They just don't seem Many out there.


----------



## cms1983

They real made some beautiful looking planes. They look great man. I real like the pre 1900's metallic planes, they seem to have more style and class. Maybe they did that to try and convert the craftsmen using the woodies to goin to metallic. Look at the Stanley's type 1 & 2 113 compass plane beautiful looking so much detail. Then they just look plain boring after that. Same goes for a lot of makes and types of planes, I think at least


----------



## Repliconics

G'day mate.
Siegley planes can be hard to find, as specially when you have to get past the Stanley versions to find them.
I just had a look on Ebay at the moment there's 16 Siegley's listed.
Only two of them where made by Siegley in Wilkes-Barre.
All the rest are the Stanley version made in New Britain, Connecticut.
I'm with you "Wilkes-Barre Planes Rule"

But I can't complain I did manage to pickup a No.2 type 10 this morning.









It's known as a type 10 when in fact it's closer to a type 15!
I've been trying to find one for about four years.
So I'm calling it a good day :thumbsup:

It's missing one of the brass wheel screws on the sliding section, and the rosewood fillister from the fence.
It also has one short and one long rod.
But I have spares of all them so no problem.

Hey Timetestedtools.
I really like that later Hahn nice plane.
Just looking at the screw in the handle it looks like the top of a modified nail.
When you get a chance could you have a look at it.
It would be very interesting to know if Hahn was still using them in his later models.

Cheers
Rep.


----------



## timetestedtools

the only Siegley's I've seen so far are the bench planes. 


I managed to get the Hahn apart. Its soaking in some citric acid. The screw is still a modified nail. I'll take some pictures when I get back to the shop.

The japaning is pretty far gone. I'm debating if I want to repaint it or not.


----------



## Repliconics

timetestedtools said:


> I managed to get the Hahn apart. Its soaking in some citric acid. The screw is still a modified nail. I'll take some pictures when I get back to the shop.
> 
> The japaning is pretty far gone. I'm debating if I want to repaint it or not.



Thanks for that mate!
Interesting it seems more and more that Hahn obtained the modified nails/screws from Siegley.
When he bought stock from Siegley after the sale of the business name to Stanley.

I think Hahn simply used them until they ran out, then started using manufactured screws there after.
The story that Hahn was making the screws himself seems unlikely!

With the japaning I'd redo it but that's me.

Thanks mate.
Rep.


----------



## Repliconics

I thought I'd post a picture or two of my Siegley and Hahn bench planes.

I've 5 complete Hahn planes along with another 3 I keep for parts.
I concentrate on the early Hahn's because of their close association to Siegley. 









At the moment I've 9 Siegley's of different type's and 4 junkers for parts. 

The number 7 in front I got from John Rumpf.
He said in all the time his been collecting Siegley's his only ever seen two of them.
So I'm pretty happy to have it. 









Neither Siegley or Hahn planes were sold in Australia so it's a little pricey to collect them.
But I think it's well worth it.

Add to that the 30 odd versions of the Siegley number 2 I have, and it's easy to see I'm a 
little obsessed with them.

Still I really enjoy trying to track down the history around Jacob Siegley.
There's still very little known about him and his planes.

Cheers
Rep.


----------



## cms1983

Is the number 7 like the common number associated with the jointer size plane?


----------



## timetestedtools

a nice collection!!


----------



## Repliconics

cms83 said:


> Is the number 7 like the common number associated with the jointer size plane?


You'd think so wouldn't you.
But no the Siegley No.7 is a smooth plane!

Siegley's numbering system is pretty straight forward with lower numbers being Smooth planes.
Running through Jack and Fore planes in the middle to Jointer's at the higher end.

Working on his numbering you'd assume the 7 would be a Jack or Fore plane but it's not.
Having said that the 7 is listed as being offered from 1898-1901.
Those dates seems to suggest that there was more than likely an earlier version of the 7.
That hasn't been located yet!

Cheers mate
Rep.


----------



## timetestedtools

the before and afters, http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2014/07/10/edwin-hahn-6-restoration-before-and-after/


----------



## Repliconics

timetestedtools said:


> the before and afters, http://timetestedtools.wordpress.com/2014/07/10/edwin-hahn-6-restoration-before-and-after/


Really nice restoration on the Hahn not overly done.
Looking forward to seeing more as the collection grows.

Rep.


----------



## cms1983

Ah I see. I couldn't seem to locate my plane makers of Wilkes barre book. I'll have to take a look at my sieg. See what that number was. It is the size of common #4 smooth plane


----------



## timetestedtools

I've try to avoid ebay and I don't typically pay more than a plane is worth, but this one was crying for my help.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-VINTAGE-W...EoGWAJH3YYf7HXl27%2Bw%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## timetestedtools

its missing the adjuster yoke if anybody has an extra they'd sell me. it in process of restoration.


----------



## timetestedtools

http://www.timetestedtools.com/siegley--4.html


----------



## BZawat

I came across a very interesting old plane over the weekend, the only one I've ever seen in person. Found it on the front porch of an antiques shop rusting away & picked it up for 3 bucks. It's rusty as hell and looks like someone may have used it for a boat anchor, but it is indeed a Keystone Tool Works no 2 smooth plane. Here are some pics










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

































Speculation is that these planes were cast in the same foundry as the Hahn planes. The knurling on the cap screw and depth adjuster is different than Hahn or Siegley planes, and the frog is a bit different as well. The hardwood knob & tote are bleached from exposure to the elements, so not sure of the species yet. Probably the coolest thing is the stud that secures the tote. You can tell it's fashioned from a nail (like the Hahn planes), but instead of a screw it's a threaded stud with a brass nut like the Stanley design. Too cool! 

Edit: sorry, double posted a pic

Sent from my iPhone using woodworkingtalk.com


----------



## BZawat

Sent from my iPhone using woodworkingtalk.com


----------



## timetestedtools

wow. That's $3 well spent. Very nice find!!!


----------



## whatwhat

Just picked up this Seigley at an auction.

Would any of you happen to know what type it is?

Thanks!


----------



## timetestedtools

whatwhat said:


> Just picked up this Seigley at an auction.
> 
> Would any of you happen to know what type it is?
> 
> Thanks!



looks like around type 7 - 1897, but we'd need more pictures to confirm.


----------



## whatwhat

timetestedtools said:


> looks like around type 7 - 1897, but we'd need more pictures to confirm.


Which areas should I be taking pictures of to help with that?


----------



## timetestedtools

The front band , the chip breaker and the tote seat. It is a pre-lat right, not just missing it.


----------



## whatwhat

Here are some photos to help the the Type identification. Thanks!


----------



## whatwhat

There are letters on the blade and top of the handle. All I can make out is an "S". Maybe an "I" or "H" as well. Any ideas?


----------



## timetestedtools

I would say its a type 8, 1898


----------



## whatwhat

Thank you!

Any ideas on the markings on the blade and tote? What do they mean/say?

Is this actually a No. 10? It's 22in long.


----------



## timetestedtools

Maybe owner marks? I have not seen them before.


----------



## rtunas

*Siegley No. 12*

I own a Siegley No. 12 and need an iron. The one I have is a Stanley modified for use. The notches on the old iron was machined (narrowed) to fit the slot of the stanley iron. The iron is the pre lateral type that I need


----------



## 4madhats

I just picked this up from someone local who was selling it along with a Stanley. I had to hit up some folks on the woodworking subreddit to identify it since I had never seen a plane like this. Found that it was a pre stanley No 3. It's in pretty decent shape, it's been painted at some time, sloppily actually. The tote and both tote and knob pins are not original. It had a razor sharp edge so I'm guessing it's been a daily user for someone recently. I tried selling it but didn't get any bites so I'm thinking of trying my hand at restoring. Anyone got any ideas on how I can either find a replacement tote or perhaps make one? Given the horrible painting, I'm gonna need to strip it. I've only seen a couple of pics of a nice No 3 and it looked like the top part of the adjustable mouth is not supposed to be painted. Anyone know if this is correct?


----------



## timetestedtools

I would reshape the tote. It could be made to work I think. Every Siegley I've seen, the mouth adjustment has been japanned.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 4madhats

Good to know. Instead of stripping it all, I might just try to clean up the spots of paint that went all over the place. I've never made my own tote so I'll give it a shot. Would be really cool to get the checked pattern on there. I thought that was a nice touch when I started looking at the siegley planes.


----------



## timetestedtools

http://www.timetestedtools.net/2016/01/27/making-a-bench-plane-tote/

And if you look through my Siegleys, I recheckered the restored #4

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Repliconics

Great little plane mate.
There was someone wonting to buy it ME!.
But I live in Australia and the online site you had it listed on wouldn't allow me to contact you to see if you would except my bid.
Never mind!.
It's a good one for restoration.
But I would say that although a lot of Siegley planes show up with the throat insert painted, they should be nickel plated.


Cheers mate
Trevor.


----------



## Toolman50

4madhats said:


> Good to know. Instead of stripping it all, I might just try to clean up the spots of paint that went all over the place. I've never made my own tote so I'll give it a shot. Would be really cool to get the checked pattern on there. I thought that was a nice touch when I started looking at the siegley planes.


What would you take for the plane "As is"?


----------



## Repliconics

The reason I was interested in the plane when I saw it for sale, was that there's no support on the heel for the handle.
The plane itself is a type 5 from 1985/86.
As you know the handle and knob are wrong, but it's also missing the cast seats they should be resting on.


Siegley made his planes in short runs of around 50 at a time, and because of that he was able to make changes more or less on the fly.
The reason why the support is missing from the heel maybe as simple as it was dropped at some point and broken off. 
But it may also be that it's a version that's not been seen before!.


If you have a photo of the heel we could workout if the missing support is just damage or a modification made by Siegley.
As I say there's not really that much know about Siegley planes and where always learning.


Cheers
Trevor.


----------



## 4madhats

It doesn't appear that there's any damage on the heel however it's possible that someone took a grinder to it to clean it up. I tried to get a pic from all the angles.


----------



## Repliconics

Now that is interesting!.
It looks pretty much right, there's no real signs of it being got at.
Being a type 5 the handle/tote would've rested on a cast seat.
But with the way the body of the plane has been made the seat and the handle would just hang out the back with no support.
I spend a lot of time looking at Siegley's and I've not seen that before.
Very interesting!!!


I'd suggest if you restore the plane take your time, do your research and put it back together as original as possible.
She's a little beaut!.


Let me know if there's anymore info I can help with.


Cheers
Trev.


----------



## 4madhats

That's pretty cool, never thought I'd run across something like this just out of the blue. Thanks for the info. I've never done a restore like this. I have 6 planes that I consider for normal use and my "restoration" of them just consisted of cleaning up, flattening the sole and sharpening the iron to use. I'm pretty new to woodworking so it might be beyond my skilll level right now. I think I might hold off until I get more experience under my belt.


----------



## rtunas

*Siegley No. 12 type 4*

I need a bit of help from anyone that might own a Siegley No.12 . I own a type 4 but without the original blade. I have been searching high and low for a replacement and have decided that if I can not locate one that I would go ahead and machine one. If someone could post the dimensions (thickness, length) or even a sketch showing the dimensions and the slot locations I would be quick to machine one. Even a later type with the lateral would work for a drawing as the only difference as far as I know was the addition of the slot. Any help would be appreciated. An actual iron would be even more appreciated and $$$ will be gladly paid.


----------



## rtunas

This is my Siegley No. 12 replacement iron made by Stanley


----------



## Tom Schneider

Hey Guy's, not sure if this thread is still active but if it is I thought you might be interested in this plane I just got.


----------

